

The Republican Party Isn't Really the Anti-Science Party - JDulin
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2013/11/the-republican-party-isnt-really-the-anti-science-party/281219/

======
MaysonL
Maybe not, but it sure does play one on TV.

